# ford diesel batteries



## elpescadorclements (Jul 20, 2007)

my 2006 powerstroke is in need of new batteries. I bought it new and in October it will be 2 years I have had it. This is my first diesel...Is that about the norm on the batteries?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

go to the dealer, it is probably under warranty still unless you really rack up the miles fast or they gave you a weak warranty......


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

You most likely have the maintenance free battery that comes in most new Fords. 2 years is a fairly typical life span for the batteries in the Ford series truck with the Navistar engine. I would also make sure they are not under warranty before you shell out the bucks on new batteries.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Roby said:


> 2 years is a fairly typical life span for the batteries in the Ford series truck with the Navistar engine.


Seriously? I know I could be an exception but I am going 3 1/2 years on mine


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Battery life varies. When you replace one replace the other. 1 Battery will not start a diesel.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I'm on my 3rd pair of batteries on my 2001 F-250 (delivered 9/00). I suggest going with the Motorcraft's, I tried Diehard on the previous pair and they didn't last as long.

Craig


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

go spend some money and get two optima red tops


----------



## GCCA1984 (May 26, 2005)

*optimas*

i second the optima red tops. i have a '94 7.3, my redtops are 6 years old. one went out a six months due to defect in the mold but has since been fixed. full replacement


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

2 years is about all I ever get out of my batteries as well (96 7.3 PSD). About 4 or 5 years ago, I replaced the two Interstates (2 years old) with Everstart batteries from Wal-Mart. The Everstarts come with a 3 year free replacement, so every two years I go down and get me two free batteries. Shouldn't have to buy a new battery for as long as I own the truck.


----------



## elpescadorclements (Jul 20, 2007)

wfishtx said:


> 2 years is about all I ever get out of my batteries as well (96 7.3 PSD). About 4 or 5 years ago, I replaced the two Interstates (2 years old) with Everstart batteries from Wal-Mart. The Everstarts come with a 3 year free replacement, so every two years I go down and get me two free batteries. Shouldn't have to buy a new battery for as long as I own the truck.


I went ahead and purchased the Everstarts as well last week. I had the same thing in mind.

Thanks to all for posting! I just love this site.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

The 3 year warranty is good from the purchase date of the original batteries. They will be prorated after 3 years.


----------

